
China Helped Put “Dr” Tedros in Charge of the WHO – Is It Paying Off? - haltingproblem
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/china-helped-put-man-charge-world-health-organization%E2%80%94-it-paying-136002
======
lern_too_spel
Why does it put "Dr." in quotes? The guy has a PhD in community health (and an
MSc in immunology and infectious diseases). Why does it also neglect to
mention that he had the support of George W. Bush for the position?

Oh, it's The National Interest, chaired by the widely "trusted" Henry
Kissinger. To criticize Tedros's handling, they quote a political science
professor and a human rights critic. That's "quality" journalism.

~~~
dragonwriter
Not only does he have a Ph.D., but it's in Community Health (essentially, the
social aspect of public health), which is the field most directly applicable
to the WHO mission.

It's probably because he's not an M.D., but then what WHO does has a relation
to medicine similar to the relation of climate to weather.

~~~
haltingproblem
Because he is not a medical doctor. If someone was presenting on the black
holes and they had "Dr." in their title, there would be confusion albeit
minimal on if the "Dr." referred to medicine or just a Ph.D.

"Dr." Tedros works in the health and medical field. A "Dr". in the title if
plain misleading if he is not a MD or equivalent in other countries.

Many things were founded by Kissinger and other characters whom society might
retroactively deem unsavory. Do you disown all of them or is this just smear
by association. Various figures like Hillary Clinton, Obama have consulted
with him. Do you now consider them tained too?

~~~
dragonwriter
> ”Dr." Tedros works in the health and medical field.

No, Dr. Tedros works in the public health (not medical) field and his
doctorate is in the subfield of public health most relevant to his particular
job. His doctorate in the field is far _more_ relevant than an M.D. would be.

> Many things were founded by Kissinger and other characters whom society
> might retroactively deem unsavory.

You should probably ask that in a post responding to someone raising Kissinger
as relevant, not a random downthread post from that claim, but I, for one,
certainly view anything connected to Kissinger with suspicion, not
automatically _wrong_ , but suspicious.

> Various figures like Hillary Clinton, Obama have consulted with him. Do you
> now consider them tained too?

Both because of and independently of the fact of their association with
Kissinger, and not “now” as if it was news, yes, I consider Obama and,
especially, Clinton tainted.

